# Compte itunes US plus possible sans CB US?



## rackis (28 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un compte Netflix et j'aimerai pourvoir récupérer l'application Netflix sur mon ipad. Sauf que cette application n'est pas disponible sans un compte itunes US. J'ai cherché sur le net et j'ai trouvé plein de tutoriels qui expliquent comment se créer un compte sans CB, sauf que la dernière étape qui consiste à ne pas sélectionner de CB n'est absolument pas valide, on doit obligatoirement choisir un moyen de paiement. Bien sur, la CB française ne marche pas...

Bref, quelqu'un aurait il une idée de comment contourner ce problème?


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2012)

Chez moi, aucun souci, ça ne fonctionne. je viens de me créer un nouveau compte 

As tu bien donné une nouvelle adresse de courriel ?
As-tu une adresse physique valide ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Cliquez sur le bouton AppStore 
Déconnectez vous de votre compte si vous l'êtes 
Choisissez une application gratuite 
Téléchargez là. 
Choisissez votre pays. 
Remplissez les infos en suivant bien les indications au moment de payer choisir règlement aucun.


----------



## rackis (28 Avril 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Cliquez sur le bouton AppStore
> Déconnectez vous de votre compte si vous l'êtes
> ...



C'est bien ce que je fais. Sauf qu'il n'est pas possible de choisir aucun en mode de paiement.


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2012)

Chez moi, ça marche. Tu es certain de choisir une application gratuite ?

Au pire, prends en une autre.


----------



## rackis (29 Avril 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Chez moi, ça marche. Tu es certain de choisir une application gratuite ?
> 
> Au pire, prends en une autre.



Oui oui. J'ai essayé depuis le site internet, depuis l'app store sur l'imac, depuis celui de l'ipad, et toujours le moyen de paiement obligatoire à fournir.


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2012)

Tu utilises bien une adresse de courriel différente de celle que tu as pour ton compte français ?


----------



## rackis (29 Avril 2012)

Oui. En revanche j'ai utilisé comme adresse de secours ma "vraie".


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2012)

Donc, ça ne peut pas marcher. Mets une adresse bidon comme secours.


----------



## rackis (29 Avril 2012)

Ok ça marche. Merci beaucoup


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Avril 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Chez moi, aucun souci, ça ne fonctionne. je viens de me créer un nouveau compte
> 
> As tu bien donné une nouvelle adresse de courriel ?
> As-tu une adresse physique valide ?



Chez moi aussi, pas de souci mais mon compte us date un peu...
Ne pas oublier le VPN pour Netflix....


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2012)

À propos de VPN. Quelle est la meilleure solution aujourd'hui&#8201;? Quel VPN privilégier ?


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Avril 2012)

gwen a dit:


> À propos de VPN. Quelle est la meilleure solution aujourd'hui&#8201;? Quel VPN privilégier ?



Bonne question. Ca n'a pas été traité ici déjà ? 
Moi, je passe par un serveur US privé pour regarder Netflix, Hulu ou HBO.
Il y a des dizaines d'offres plus ou moins chères. J'ai essayé VPN express sur Ipad une fois et ca fonctionne a peu près mais les avis semblent négatifs en général sur ce service.

Sinon, on parle pas mal de ceux ci mais je ne les ai jamais testé. Si quelqu'un a un retour d'expérience, notamment sur des services gratuits...

http://www.hidemyass.com/
https://www.express-vpn.com
http://www.goldenfrog.com/


----------



## marchapite (16 Octobre 2012)

Salut à tous  !

  J'essaie de me créer un compte AppStore US depuis 2 jours déjà, sans succès.

 J'ai suivi tous les tuto, même celui ci, et rien ne marche : A chaque fois que je fini ma création, j'ai le message " Please contact iTunes support to complete this transaction ".

 Je n'ai aucune adresse aux USA, j'en ai pris une d'un homme inconnu.

 Je n'ai pas mis ma vrai adresse mail comme messagerie de secours.

 J'ai même acheter une carte iTunes US pour être sur de pouvoir créer un compte, mais rien n'y fais.

 Je me demande donc deux choses : 

 Quelqu'un aurait une solution ?

 Est-il possible que quelqu'un me créer un compte AppStore US, quelqu'un qui vit là-bas, ou qui saurais le faire ?

 Merci d'avance, je suis régulièrement ce site, merci à ceux qui participent  !


----------



## Gwen (17 Octobre 2012)

Je vins de ne faire l'essai, aucun souci pour créer un compte sans carte de crédit.

À mon avis, il faut changer ton adresse mail et peut être ton adresse physique. moi, j'ai mis l'adresse du Carlton à Dallas  Tant qu'à faire, autant séjourner dans des hôtels de luxe


----------



## Powerdom (19 Octobre 2012)

gwen a dit:


> j'ai mis l'adresse du Carlton à Dallas




t'as pas vu Dominique la bas ?


----------



## inkclub (19 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> t'as pas vu Dominique la bas ?



c'était un sofitel et à new york suite 2806


http://www.sofitel.com/fr/hotel-2185-sofitel-new-york/index.shtml

Chambre de 60 m² et terrasse de 46 m². TV écran plat, radio Bose, literie en plume SoBed, 2 lignes téléphoniques, coffre, minibar, fer, baignoire en marbre, sèche-cheveux, douche/baignoire séparées, Internet haut débit, canapé-lit sur demande.


----------



## marchapite (20 Octobre 2012)

Ok merci Gwen, je test ça et je reviens vers vous  !

EDIT : Tout fonctionne, plus qu'a mettre ma carte prépayé now ! En espérant que je puisse acheter App / Films, ce serait le top !

 Merci encore, et au plaisir !


----------

